# mineral stained white oak



## davduckman2010 (Jan 1, 2015)

in not a hugh fan of milling these heavy a$$ oaks i got laying out back but this one was laying 10 or 12 years . it looked like it wasnt worth cutting up for firewood sap wood was rotted ugly looking nasty ol log. but i threw it on the mill anyway and this is what it looked like. im thinking it got stained after all those years. all the boards look like this . i kinda like it ol bug holes and all. planed and sanded this one

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2015)

Those would make some nice cabinets!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

